# 66 lemans



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

i am having trouble getting my car to run

i think it is the neutral safety switch
i think i found it in the tranny
it only has one wire
so not sure how to bypass it

can anyone help

ps its powerglide 2 sp floor console 326 ho engine


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
What exactly is happening??(or not happening) You hit the key but the starter doesn't crank? Or what?


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

no crank at all not evenn a click


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have any dash lights? head lights? Horn? have you tried to shift it into neutral and starting?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> i am having trouble getting my car to run
> 
> i think it is the neutral safety switch
> i think i found it in the tranny
> ...



Your neutral safety switch is located on the shifter under the console, the wire on the tranny goes to the kickdown switch on the gas pedal linkage.

In order to bypass this switch you will have to remove your console and short the 2 purple wires together.

here is a picture of the neutral safety/back up light switch;
ImageShack - Hosting :: p1010099rb9.jpg

I have a new neutral safety switch in my for sale thread


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

the car is stipped the console is in the trunk i see no wires there at all


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you ever herd the car run? Or crank? If so, was the console in it then? And do you have any lights?


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah some lights come on inside dome lights 


i get it to crank the guy i bought it from said it runs strong
he has two wires the i can connect to a battery and it will crank

but i want to find why it wont crank form the key
my 1st logical choice is neutral safety switch right?


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

also does anyone know about pontiac engines

this car is supposed to be a 326 ho rare?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> also does anyone know about pontiac engines
> 
> this car is supposed to be a 326 ho rare?


Get the casting number off the rear of the block, may be behind the #8 cylinder or on the distributor pad. Also, get the letter code off of the front of the engine in front of the #2 cylinder just below the head.

With those codes we can tell you what you have.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

wallacefan said:


> he has two wires the i can connect to a battery and it will crank
> 
> but i want to find why it wont crank form the key
> my 1st logical choice is neutral safety switch right?


Were do these two wires go? Is one for the coil and the other to make the starter work? Or does one go to the battery and the other to the starter to make it crank? 
Once you get it running, does it shut off with the key?


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

yp on the block 095 on the heads


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

one goes to the coil the other to the starter


it wont start so not sure about the key


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it was just the neutral safety switch then you shouldn't need a wire to the coil to make it run, so, the first place I would start is at the back of the ignition switch and verify you have battery voltage there. Then be sure it's turning 'on' and is working in the 'start' position. If it's working, then trace the wires from there to the coil and starter/neutral safety harness.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> yp on the block 095 on the heads


YP was letter code used in 65 and 66 for a 326.

095 heads were only used in 66 on the 326.

Year Engine Hp Code Valve Misc 
1966 326 285HP 095 1.88/1.60 10.5 c.r.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

is it rare in a lemans?


also i got it running jumping to the coil and starter the timing was off had to adjust it

also someone added an electric fuel pump

how do i test the ing switch


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think it's rare, I believe it's just the LeMans v-8. 

You would test the ignition switch with a test light. One terminal should have power all the time(battery+) one should have power only in 'acc' position, that 'acc' and another 'ignition' terminal should have power when the key is in the 'on' position, and the 'start' and 'ignition' terminals should have power when you turn it all the way to crank.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 285 HP 10.5CR 326 is indeed an HO 326. NOt narly as common as the 2bbl, lower compression regular fuel version. It is a desirable and strong motor, and will surprise you with how strong it will pull. Good find!
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> The 285 HP 10.5CR 326 is indeed an HO 326. NOt narly as common as the 2bbl, lower compression regular fuel version. It is a desirable and strong motor, and will surprise you with how strong it will pull. Good find!
> Jeff


hmm... I stand corrected, sweet! Thanks Jeff! :cheers


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

got it running without the jump wire found the wire that went to the coil
but still the key wont start it i have to jump to starter but can kill it with the key


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

but is like reallly rare do i have to restore it 
or can i restore mod it


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

wallacefan said:


> got it running without the jump wire found the wire that went to the coil
> but still the key wont start it i have to jump to starter but can kill it with the key


I would look for a wire harness somewhere around the radio area under the dash that would connect to the console harness. One of those wires should have power in the 'start' position and the another wire should go to the starter. Connecting the two should by-pass the neutral safety switch.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

someone help me get this running

please


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

the ignition switch checks out ok
cant find any wires to the safety switch


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> the ignition switch checks out ok
> cant find any wires to the safety switch


There are 2 purple wires on the console wiring harness and i believe they are purple on the harness under the dash where the console harness plugs in as well. Just short those together.


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

05gto you are my hero 

looked all over for 2 purplr wires found them in a plug with four other wires
put meter on one trned key and boom 12v put meter on the other one and nada
jumped them together and found the purple one in the engine compartment ohmed it out it matched the on that was dead in the plug connected the starter sol to it and boom fired right up
i need to find a good wiring diagram any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What? Have I got my cloaking device turned on? Or what?


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

thanx to you too thanx to everyone!!!!!


now its time to blow the whole car apart

does anyone have any idea where i can find pix of wher ethe chrome emblems go and which ones to use


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

take pictures of everything before you take things off,you wont regret it in the end


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can go to Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site and probably find a few Lemanses there. Also, try getting a restoration guide and lots of plastic baggies. What kind of condition it currently is in would determine at least to me whether or not to keep it stock or mod it. There are a lot of GTO clones out there, so if you are changing it, it would be kind of cool to hot rod it....just my 2cents.

Rukee, where are you??


----------



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

where do i get restoration guide and what info is on it?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

wallacefan said:


> where do i get restoration guide and what info is on it?


I used these books when I restored my 66;

*Pontiac GTO 1964-1972 Restoration Guide*

*1966 Tempest Chassis Shop Manual*


----------

